# Bikebeherrschung



## greenhorn-biker (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
hab mein Bike jetzt ja schon 2 wochen aber iwie sind wir noch nicht so ganz eins geworden.
Hättet ihr ein paar Tipps zur Übung wie ich ein besseres Gefühl bekommen kann, sei es jetzt vom handling oder grenzbereich austesten??
Der Grund ist dass ich mich gern etwas sicherer in brenzeligen Situationen fühlen würde.
Lässt sich so etwas überhaupt selber erlernen oder muss man ein Techniktraining machen?

Grüße vom "Immer-noch-greenhorn"


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,

also, wenn Du dein Bike richtig gut beherrschen lernen möchtest, dann kann ich Dir nur ein Biketechniktraining empfehlen . 
Gibts auch speziell nur für Frauen, z.B. von BITOU. Die sind im Schwarzwald vertreten und bieten jetzt wieder ab April Frauen-Fahrtechnik-Lehrgänge an. Sind 2 Tage, kostet 139,- (aber Hotel oder Pension musst Du in Eigenregie extra buchen). Die teilen die Lehrgänge in drei Level ein, so dass jede Bikerin, ob Anfängerin oder schon Fortgeschrittene, auf ihre Kosten kommt. Die Bikes bekommt man dort gestellt, sind von Centurion.
*Internetadresse www.bitou.de*
Schau einfach mal rein, lass Dir mal nen Prospekt zuschicken und vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich.
So ein Fahrtechniktraining ist nie verkehrt und selbst "alte Hasen" lernen hin und wieder noch mal was dazu 
Hab letztes Jahr einen gemacht, zwar hier bei uns hier (wurde bei einem Marathon mit angeboten), aber man lernt sein Sportgerät einfach noch mal besser kennen und sich selber auch. Letztendlich bin ich aus dem Kurs selbstbewusster und noch mal sicherer im Umgang mit meinem Bike rausgegangen (auch wenn ich schon sehr lange fahre und dachte, ich beherrsche es).
Kann es nur empfehlen .
Vielleicht gibt es bei Dir auch einen Radsport-Verein in der Gegend. Die bieten das auch hin und wieder mal an. Oder auch Bikeläden - ein Bikeladen bei uns hier bot sogar mal speziell einen Kurs für Mädels an.
Also, Möglichkeiten gibt es so einige...


... und noch was: *NIE* aufgeben. Was glaubste, was ich mich am Anfang verschätzt und unfreiwillige Bodenproben entnommen hatte. That´s life...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Januar 2011)

Fahren, fahren, fahren. Grenzen kennen lernen (und damit langsam verschieben), Vertrauen in Dich und ins Bike finden. Wenn Du allmählich erkennst, was Du kannst und was eben nicht, wo Deine Stärken liegen und wo Deine Schwächen, dann ist es Zeit für ein gezieltes Training. Dann macht es meines Erachtens auch Sinn. Überforder Dich niemals, behalt immer Spaß! Ein Fahrrad soll Freude machen, keinen Druck ausüben. Lass Dir eines nie sagen: "Du musst..." Du musst gar nichts, Du darfst! Aber niemals darfst Du Angst haben. Also gibt Dir Zeit. Ansonsten: Helm auf, Handschuhe an, ggf. Protektoren dazu, Sattel runter und immer wieder einfach nur so rumspielen. Keine Kilometer, keine Höhenmeter, kein Pulsmesser. Einfach nur Du und Dein Bike. 

Das nur ein paar Tipps von einer ganz ganz Alten...


----------



## keroson (23. Januar 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also, wenn Du dein Bike richtig gut beherrschen lernen möchtest, dann kann ich Dir nur ein Biketechniktraining empfehlen .
> Gibts auch speziell nur für Frauen, z.B. von [..]



www.blackforestbike.de 
www.hirschsprung.de
beide auch im Schwarzwald unterwegs.

Bitou ist zwar einer der größten Anbieter, aber das sagt ja noch lange nichts über die Qualität aus. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, das kleine Anbieter in der Regel individueller auf Kunden eingehen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Januar 2011)

...um was genau gehts dir denn ??? steil ? treppen ? spitzkehren ?bremsen auf schotter ?bei konkreteren fragen = konktrete  antworten  greez , k.ansonsten : fahren , fahren , fahren - ist auch meine devise .


----------



## Matthias247 (23. Januar 2011)

Viel fahren und üben ist schonmal ein guter Tip um ein Gefühl fürs Bike zu bekommen 
Wegen Techniktraining, falls du nicht ganz so weit fahren willst: In Böblingen wird regelmäßig ein Fahrtechnikkurs vom RKV Böblingen für fast umsonst angeboten. Gibts sicher wieder sobalds wärmer und trockener wird.

Ich verzieh mich hier jetz wieder


----------



## lucie (23. Januar 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Fahren, fahren, fahren. Grenzen kennen lernen (und damit langsam verschieben), Vertrauen in Dich und ins Bike finden. Wenn Du allmählich erkennst, was Du kannst und was eben nicht, wo Deine Stärken liegen und wo Deine Schwächen, dann ist es Zeit für ein gezieltes Training. Dann macht es meines Erachtens auch Sinn. Überforder Dich niemals, behalt immer Spaß! Ein Fahrrad soll Freude machen, keinen Druck ausüben. Lass Dir eines nie sagen: "Du musst..." Du musst gar nichts, Du darfst! Aber niemals darfst Du Angst haben. Also gibt Dir Zeit. Ansonsten: Helm auf, Handschuhe an, ggf. Protektoren dazu, Sattel runter und immer wieder einfach nur so rumspielen. Keine Kilometer, keine Höhenmeter, kein Pulsmesser. Einfach nur Du und Dein Bike.
> 
> Das nur ein paar Tipps von einer ganz ganz Alten...





Hätte ich nicht besser darlegen können. Nach 2 Wochen kann man/frau noch nicht EINS sein mit seinem/ihrem Bike. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle, wie schon erwähnt wurde, erst einmal fahren, fahren, fahren.... Vielleicht kannst Du auch noch ein wenig mit der Vorbau-/Satteleinstellung experimentieren, um die richtige Sitzposition zu finden. Und dann das Wichtigste: fahren, fahren, - na Du weißt schon.
Such Dir eine kleine "Hausrunde" mit kleineren Anstiegen und Abfahrten und schau, wie Du und das Bike in bestimmten Situationen reagieren.
Das Feeling kommt dann schon von ganz allein, dazu bedarf es nicht gleich eines kostenpflichtigen Fahrtechniktrainings (gabs vor 20 Jahren auch noch nicht, und ich bin auch nicht gleich vom Rad geplumst und dennoch die meisten Berge hoch und auch fast immer heil wieder runtergekommen).
Lehrgeld haben wir sicher alle schon einmal zahlen müssen, aber dies schult ungemein, seine Grenzen bewußter auszuloten, sich langsam an diese heranzutasten, um sie dann ggf. zu überschreiten, äh zu überfahren. 
Selbst ist die Frau, und wenn Du dann mit Deinem Bike sicherer geworden bist und weißt in welche Richtung Deine Radl-Vorlieben tendieren, kannst Du dann immer noch einen netten Kurs belegen, um Dein Fahrkönnen zu erweitern. 
Und vor allem, jetzt zitiere ich noch einmal "Mama Bergradlerin" direkt: "Gib Dir Zeit!!!" 

Nur ein paar kleine Tipps von einer ebenso ganz ganz Alten


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Januar 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Lehrgeld haben wir sicher alle schon einmal zahlen müssen (...)



Ähem... Ja.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Januar 2011)

haaallloooooooooooooo, wo ist denn die fred- erstellerin ????? um was genau gehts dir denn (siehe meinen post weiter oben ) ... greez , k.


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> haaallloooooooooooooo, wo ist denn die fred- erstellerin ????? um was genau gehts dir denn (siehe meinen post weiter oben ) ... greez , k.



Na sie wird radeln, so wie es ihr geraten wurde. Übung macht die Meisterin.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Januar 2011)

....im regen, bei 1 grad und dunkelheit ... klaaar ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Januar 2011)

Bei uns hat´s bloß Schneesturm. Des geht scho! Nur die harten Bikerinnen bleiben oben!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2011)

Sorry war übers we daheim im saarland ohne internet
Ich will einfach nur "fahren"[email protected]:Mal ehrlich gesagt kennst du eine anfängerin die gleich treppen und spitzkehren fahren will???(war jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber ich war der meinung das könnte man aus meinem post ruaslesen)Wie gesagt ich fang erstma langsam an guck dass ich erstma konidition kriege und dann muss ich mal die wege erkunden weil ehrlich gesagt habe ich außer feldwegen noch nix gefunden
Naja und Probleme habe ich bisher auf grund des wetters mit extrem schlammigen feldwegen gerade wenns steiler wird dann steig ich lieber ab weil ich angst hab dass mir der vorderreifen weg rutscht,nur mal so als beispiel...
PS:Regen und 1 grad machen mir nix (-> Zitat:_Fahren,Fahren,fahren_) aber im dunkeln muss dann doch nicht sein


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich gesagt kennst du eine anfängerin die gleich treppen und spitzkehren fahren will???



  Ja. Und diese Irre kenne ich verdammt gut...  
Normal ist das aber nicht, das weiß ich: Deshalb bleibe ich bei meinen o.g. Tipps. Bei konkreten Fragen schau entweder im Fahrtechnik-Unterforum vorbei oder frag hier nach. Es hat hier in der Mädelskabine so manche verdammt gute Bikerin!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Januar 2011)

naja , kommt drauf an , wo man - auch als anfänger - unterwegs ist . da kommen einem schon mal spitzkehren etc. in die quere ...,) 
was den matsch betrifft : ordentliche reifen aufzieh´n , das gibt mehr sicherheit...
und : es gibt prima lampen für die dunkelheit ... greez , k.


----------



## lucie (25. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> naja , kommt drauf an , wo man - auch als anfänger - unterwegs ist . da kommen einem schon mal spitzkehren etc. in die quere ...,)
> was den matsch betrifft : ordentliche reifen aufzieh´n , das gibt mehr sicherheit...
> und : es gibt prima lampen für die dunkelheit ... greez , k.



Als Anfängerin wird sie diese vorerst auf ihre Art "queren", so wie viele andere auch, die schon viel länger MTB fahren. Oder kannst Du "Umsetzen"?
Über ein riesiges Reifenarsenal wird sie als Anfängerin auch noch nicht verfügen, also muß sie erst einmal mit dem Material klarkommen müssen, welches vorhanden ist.
Prima Lampen gibt es so einige, aber sie sollte ihr Bike vielleicht wirklich erst einmal bei Tageslicht so richtig "kennenlernen".

@blutbuche ... und es gibt Helme - gibt auch mehr Sicherheit!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Januar 2011)

@lucie:danke genauso hab ich es gemeint
Dann werd ich mal weiter fahren und mich wieder melden falls ich meine probleme genauer "diagnostizieren" kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (26. Januar 2011)

.... klar , gibt es helme - und ????
natürlich kann sie mit dem material , was vorhanden ist , fahren . kann man auch mit nem klapprad .. aber wenn sie konkrete probleme hat - unsicherheit bei nässe , anst vor steilheit etc , gibt es dinge , die einem das biken erleichtern . wenn man diese nutzt , kann es helfen . oder aber eben nicht , dann  hat man aber auch mehr probleme .... 
wenn ich z.b. ein bike kaufe , an dem racing ralphs sind - nur so als beispiel - und mich dann wundere , warum ich im matsch nicht vorwärtskomme und nur rumrutsche , aber keine anderen , passenderen reifen ausprobieren möchte .... hmmmm. aber okay , is ja ihre sache . -

ach ja - ich kann umsetzten ....


----------



## MelleD (26. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> @lucie:danke genauso hab ich es gemeint
> Dann werd ich mal weiter fahren und mich wieder melden falls ich meine probleme genauer "diagnostizieren" kann



Der Fahrtechnik-Teil hier im Forum ist wirklich super. 
Da da aber auch überwiegend Männer rumwuseln, die meinen, es besser zu können, empfehle ich, nur stumm mitzulesen und Fragen hier loszuwerden 

Fahren, fahren, fahren ist es einfach.
Fährst du immer alleine? Oder hast du noch jemanden, der schon länger fährt und dir eventuell über die Schulter gucken kann? Dir so auch Tipps geben kann etc. ?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Januar 2011)

Ja hab mich da gestern mal im Technik forum rum getrieben...diese IBC-Fahrtechnikvideos für anfänger find ich net schlecht.Werde da mal ein paar tricks ausprobieren und vllt auch üben weil ich denke sowas ist gut fürs gleichgewicht und ich krieg mehr gefühl fürs bike und die bremsen.Leider macht mir da momentan der blöde schnee nen strich durch die rechnung
Leider hab ich niemanden der mit mir fährt weder anfänger (sind alle zu faul für sport zu machen wenn dann nur bissel radeln gehen was überhaupt net meins is) noch könnner (weil ich niemand solchen kenn).
Mal sehen vllt werd ich mich doch nach nem radsportverein umsehen obwohl ich das erst machen wollt wenn ich wieder fest daheim im saarland wohn.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Januar 2011)

Auf Schnee Biken schult ungemein! Es geht langsam voran, was für´s Gleichgewicht eine echte Herausforderung ist. Skianzug an und ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Mal sehen vllt werd ich mich doch nach nem radsportverein umsehen.



Dazu noch ein Sätzchen: Das mag passen, tut es aber für uns BikerInnen in der Regel nicht. In Vereinen stehen die Rennradler klar im Vordergrund - außer Du findest einen MTB-Verein. Und dann stellt sich die Frage, ob Du Rennen fahren willst, Touren vorziehst oder auch auf Freeriden oder andere Spielarten abfährst. Besser wäre es, Du findest hier in den Regionalforen Leute. Meine langjährige Erfahrung: Es gibt hier viele Spinner, aber noch mehr sehr nette und ganz normale BikerInnen, mit denen man viel Spaß haben kann und die einen wirklich weiter bringen. Ganz ohne Verein (vielleicht aber die DIMB?) und ganz ohne "Muss".


----------



## greenhorn-biker (26. Januar 2011)

Nach jetzigem stand würde ich gern touren fahren aber wer weiß was noch kommt
In unserem Verein zu Hause treffen sich die MTBler zweimal die woche zusammen und fahren ne tour und sowas hab ich mir auch vorgestellt.Spaß zusammen haben in der Gruppe,paar neue Leute kennen lernen, aber keine Wettkämpfe fahren.
Zu den Leuten hier im Forum...ich hab den Eindruck dass der größte Teil sehr sehr gut fährt und falls sich auch jmd in der nähe finden würde möcht ich keinem zur Last fallen. Ich denk jeder freut sich nämlich auf eine tolle Tour (falls das Wetter passt und wenn nicht machen wir es passend) und hat dann keine lust mit mir in der Gegend rum zu schleichen.


----------



## MelleD (26. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich ist die goldene Regel, nicht schneller zu fahren als der/die "schwächste"....
Darum sollte ich auch immer vorfahren, als ich immer zusammen mit Leuten ne Tour gefahren bin 
Hier gibts doch auch noch nen Bike- und Single-Treffen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=9
eventuell findest du da jemanden aus deiner Nähe oder in den lokalen Bikeforen einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Benie70 (26. Januar 2011)

@greenhorn
Du schreibst, dass Du seit 2 Wochen MTB fährst.
Das ist kurz, sehr kurz um im Gelände schon wirklich Sicherheit zu fühlen. 
Ich meine, Autofahren auf glatten, griffigen Strassen lernt man auch nicht 
in zwei Wochen so richtig....
Wie schon oben beschrieben: fahren fahren fahren, 
höre weiterhin auf Deine "Kopfsperre" , wenn der Kopf vor einer Passage zumacht und 
Du trotzdem fährst wirds häufig brenzlig. Lieber mal absteigen.
Die aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse (nass und rutschig) sind für Einsteiger auch nicht ganz ohne, da hilft Routine ungemein.
Mach einfach weiter, wenn möglich mit einer regelmässig fahrenden Gruppe, da kann man sich meist schon sehr viel abschauen (allerdings oft auch viel Müll.......).
Und dann schau ruhig mal, dass Du ein Technik-Training mitmachst. Da gibt es normalerweise viele kleine Tips und Tricks die weiterhelfen und die gefühlte Sicherheit deutlich erhöhen.

Sehr interesant finde ich Deine Formulierung "ich möchte keinem zur Last fallen"
Denk immer daran, alle haben irgendwann mal angefangen und waren froh um ein paar Tips, daher sollte man (leider ist das nicht bei jedem so) eigentlich sehr entspannt mit Einsteigern sein und Hilfestellung geben wo es geht. Also such Dir ne entsprechend lockere Gruppe.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht findest du ja hier im IBC im Lokalteil mal jemanden, mit dem du fahren kannst. Am besten lernt man, wenn man jemandem hinterher fahren kann und der einem auch mal Tipps gibt. Wie Bergradlerin schon sagte, Fahrpraxis ist am Anfang sicher nützlicher wie ein Fahrtechniktraining. Evtl. solltest du das mal im Sommer oder Herbst in Betracht ziehen, wenn du dein Rad schon ganz gut kennst und weißt, was du willst.
Jetzt gleich am Anfang sich die Superduper-Winter-Zusatzausrüstung zu kaufen, halte ich auch für etwas übertrieben. Mal ein Stück zu schieben, ist keine Schande. Hin und wieder ein Sturz gehört dazu und geht ja normalerweise auch glimpflich ab.
Du kannst mal üben, wenn du den Sattel etwas tiefer stellst, dass du mit dem Po wirklich ganz hinter den Sattel gehst, dich also fast aufs Hinterrad setzt, balancieren üben ist super hilfreich und probier viel mit dem Bremsen rum, wann sie blockieren. I.d.R. gibt Geschwindigkeit Sicherheit. ;-)


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Januar 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Zu den Leuten hier im Forum...ich hab den Eindruck dass der größte Teil sehr sehr gut fährt und falls sich auch jmd in der nähe finden würde möcht ich keinem zur Last fallen.



Ähem... Nur weil die Leute hier im Forum zum Teil sehr flott auf der Tatstatur unterwegs sind, heißt das nicht, dass sie das auch im wahren Bikerleben sind...  

Wem Du zur Last fällst, merkst Du erst, wenn Du mit ihm/ihr unterwegs bist. Und ehrlich, dann kannst Du auf dessen Begleitung in Zukunft gut verzichten, hast aber etwas erlebt (zum Beispiel Deine Grenzen). Ich bin auch schon Leuten zur Last gefallen, als ich krank und nach der Chemo ziemlich marode mit 170er Puls hinterhergezuckelt bin. Scylla, die Pfadfinderin; Jjules u.a. könnten davon erzählen... So what?! Beschwert hat sich keine (zumindest nicht bei mir!  )

Hey, Du bist noch Frischling! Deine Fortschritte werden gewaltig sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Januar 2011)

@greenhorn-biker

Trau dich ruhig, mit anderen zusammen zu fahren! Und keine Angst, dass du irgendjemandem zur Last fällst oder ähnliches. 
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
Stell einfach gleich von Anfang an klar, was Sache ist, also dass du Anfängerin bist, und dich erst mal rantasten musst. Frauen-Gruppen, unabhängig vom Fitness-Level, sind bei sowas meistens "netter" und verständnisvoller und geben einem einfach ein besseres Gefühl bei der Sache... stärkere und fittere Männer sind meistens viel eher genervt, wenn sie warten müssen anstatt sich am nächsten Anstieg so richtig die Kante zu geben 

Ich persönlich fahre im richtigen Gelände eigentlich nur, wenn noch jemand dabei ist. Da traut man sich einfach mehr, weil man weiß, dass man nicht alleine im dunklen Wald vor sich hin röchelt, wenn mal was passiert 
Alleine ist mir das Risiko einfach zu groß, da fahre ich eigentlich nur Feldwege oder die einfachsten der einfachen Trails. 
Und gerade als Anfängerin kannst du dir natürlich in einer Gruppe enorm viel abschauen oder Tipps holen. 

Wenn ich weiß, dass die anderen bei einer bestimmten Stelle schneller sind, oder wenn ich ganz in Ruhe irgendwas probieren will, gehe ich einfach nach hinten. In einer guten Gruppe wird eh immer am nächsten Abzweig gewartet.

Probier's doch einfach aus, und komm zum nächsten Ladies Treffen


----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2011)

> Ähem... Nur weil die Leute hier im Forum zum Teil sehr flott auf der Tatstatur unterwegs sind, heißt das nicht, dass sie das auch im wahren Bikerleben sind...



... genau 



> Probier's doch einfach aus, und komm zum nächsten Ladies Treffen



... richtig


----------



## lucie (26. Januar 2011)

@blutbuche


blutbuche schrieb:


> .... klar , gibt es helme - und ????



Dies ging mit einem @ und einem  an Deine Adresse, du Helmmuffel.


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Januar 2011)

Helmmuffel gibt`s hier nicht! - ODER?!?!?!


----------



## blutbuche (26. Januar 2011)

..... nur bedingt ...


----------



## andrerobert (26. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir auch empfehlen mal bei einem Fahrtechnik-Training mitzumachen.

Das hat schon so manchem geholfen.

LG, ROB


----------



## blutbuche (26. Januar 2011)

...da hast du aber auch immer druck - und damit kann nicht jeder gut umgeh´n ....


----------



## Silvermoon (26. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass wir greenhorn-biker jetzt ganz viele Möglichkeiten aufgezeigt und Tipps gegeben haben. Letztendlich muss sie schauen, was für sie anfangs am besten und sinnvollsten ist und womit sie sich wohl fühlt und was sie sich zutrauen möchte. Ob das jetzt die Bikegruppe aus dem Nachbarort ist oder in naher Zukunft auch mal ein Techniktraining, was echt nicht verkehrt ist. Ist egal, hauptsache, das Mädel hat Spaß am biken und das ist doch das Wichtigste überhaupt 
Sie fährt ja auch erst seit 2 Wochen oder so, zumindest erst relativ kurze Zeit und da sollte sie sich erst einmal langsam mit ihrem Bike, der Schwerkraft  und ihrem Vertrauen in sich selbst und ihren Fähigkeiten auseinandersetzen, ihre Grenzen ausloten...
Klar, heißt es erst mal fahren fahren fahren, üben üben üben! von nix kommt ja auch nix! Ohne Stress und ohne Druck, so wie sie es für sich gut findet. Alles andere kommt  dann von selbst. 
Außerdem fängt die Bikesaison erst langsam wieder an und wenn die Bedingungen draußen auch wieder freundlicher und nicht mehr so widerwärtig sind, wird unsere greenhorn eh nur noch auf ihrem Radel durch die Gegend flitzen und nicht mehr runter zu kriegen sein  und dann ist es eh nur noch eine Frage der Zeit...

*Mädel, das passt schon, Du schaffst das schon und nie aufgeben ​*


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Januar 2011)

Daran, die Gravitation aufzuheben, arbeite ich noch nach mehr als 20 Jahren teils ziemlich ambitionierter Bikerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (27. Januar 2011)

also bei mir klappt das bisweilen schon ganz gut... 

... zumindest für eine halbe sekunde...


... vor es ein lautes "platsch" gibt, und ich erst mal einen mund voll laub ausspucken muss, vor ich fluchen kann


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Januar 2011)

Mouthprotection!  
Ich werd´ immer gleich blau.


----------



## andrerobert (27. Januar 2011)

Also es gibt auch Lady-Camps, da ist normal echt ne BombenStimmung!

z.B. bei Bitou.  http://bitou.eu

Meine Freundin war auf jeden Fall begeistert!


----------

